# Scholl S3 Gold, S17+, S40 vs Megs #105 & #205



## dan_s2k (Jun 23, 2009)

Am about to order either the Scholl or Megs to go with DAS6 pro and hex logic pads. The two choices above seem to be the most popular on here, but which would people go for, what are the pros and cons of each?

I want a setup that can cover a variety of paints and jobs without having hundreds of polishes. Also need something that's easy to work with.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Dan.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scholl all the way,A class compounds.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Of course Scholl Concepts.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

scholl


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Megs 101 and 105 work very well on a DA. Don't over look them. S17 is a great polish, doesn't always finish down very well, like they say it does, you will often still find a few faint marrs ..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Meg's for me, always a pleasure to use. I just can't get on with Scholl S17+, but S40 is nice. Scholl seems to leave a very dry finish as well, and are quite aggressive too.


----------



## dan_s2k (Jun 23, 2009)

Scholl currently in the lead with 62%, but no real constructive comments saying why it's better than the Megs... Is it just down to speed? I'm under the impression it's mainly simpler as S17+ is a jack of all trades polish but Megs could bring better results with a little more effort?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Megs 105 & 205 are the worst polish/compounds I've ever used...


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Very close call that mate, both very good in their own right and both have plus and minus points.
I've found S17+ (if worked properly) to do pretty much what 105 will but definitely needs finishing slightly, thats where 205 comes in, One of the finest finishing polishes I've used.
Suppose the best question to ask is... What car you working on?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

dan_s2k said:


> Scholl currently in the lead with 62%, but no real constructive comments saying why it's better than the Megs... Is it just down to speed? I'm under the impression it's mainly simpler as S17+ is a jack of all trades polish but Megs could bring better results with a little more effort?


Hi Dan,

I won't say that the Megs twins require more effort than DAT type polishes; they simply require more knowledge. SMAT polishing compounds are almost unbelievably versatile, and in the right hands can achieve quite frankly amazing results, but they are also extremely sensitive to the user's inputs. One must be very cognoscente of paint correction theory, and actively comprehend how your responses and the condition of the lubricant will influence the style of cut being produced by the abrasives. The only way you reach this level of experience is through hours and hours of research (I.E. Reading Kevin Brown, Todd Helme, and Dave KG's technical articles on the subject.), followed by even more hours of practice. Most haters simply don't understand them, others just can't ever seem to get the 'feel' for them (And feel being the operative word; correction with SMAT abrasives requires a high degree of tactility.), and prefer diminishing abrasives types. This doesn't make them bad detailers, it's just a different way of approaching correction, and gradually burnishing down large frangible abrasives just fits some people's style better. I personally like the non-diminishing SMAT polishes, and believe that in combination with some of the latest advances in pad technology (Microfiber & Lake Country Hydro-Tech) they are helping to unleash some of the hidden potential of the long maligned dual-action polisher, so that is why I personally voted for the Megs twins over the Scholl trio.

Ideally I think you should get 250-ml samples of both systems, try them out for yourself, and see what you like best. Your logical conclusion may not end up fitting your personality, so you may end up swinging the opposite way from what your research tells you. Like you I did my reading, and started out with what I concluded was the best option; for me that happened to be the Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #105/205 twins. I spent days wrapping my head around fairly advanced polishing theory, experienced a distinct learning curve, and over time have gradually begun to perfect my technique. To be brutally honest with you on some days, if I'm not on my game, my heart isn't in it, and I happen to run into a finicky paint type, I just can't get the results I'm looking for with SMAT polishes. These situation will require your complete concentration, and will punish you if your attention to your technique wavers, or your diligence in proper pad preparation lapses. In these situations DAT polishes are wonderful, because as long as you've chosen the right combination, know how much product to load onto the pad, and how it looks/feels when it's fully broken down, you can pretty much zone out and know that your results won't be a million miles away from what you're looking for. Thus, I like to keep both on hand. However, when I'm on it, the Megs twins have also delivered my best ever results on even the most challenging of finishes...

Whichever route you go, I would look into getting different pads. The Hex Logic pads are fine, but they are based on older technology designed for and around rotary polishers. Their tall design and lack of rigidity helps to compensate for changing machine attitudes and panel shapes, which on a rotary is beneficial to reducing the chance of holograms and hot spots, but on a DA this is unnecessary, and only serves to consume a lot of the polishing action. The latest, stiffer, low-profile Hydro-Tech pads from Lake Country dampen less of the motion, and allow for more efficient correction and finishing. If you're using SMAT abrasives the new microfiber pads will also offer major benefits in correction and leveling over traditional foam compounds.

Hopefully this has helped...

Steampunk


----------



## dan_s2k (Jun 23, 2009)

moosh said:


> Megs 105 & 205 are the worst polish/compounds I've ever used...


Why is that exactly? What don't you like about them?


----------



## dan_s2k (Jun 23, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Very close call that mate, both very good in their own right and both have plus and minus points.
> I've found S17+ (if worked properly) to do pretty much what 105 will but definitely needs finishing slightly, thats where 205 comes in, One of the finest finishing polishes I've used.
> Suppose the best question to ask is... What car you working on?


Planning on working on a range of cars, therefore I'm looking for a set of polishes that are very versatile.


----------



## dan_s2k (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the very informative response Steampunk, really appreciate it.

Sounds like getting samples of both may not be a bad idea. Although I'm leaning towards the Megs twins as the arguments for Megs appear more constructive than the Scholl. Please keep the opinions coming in.

Regarding the pads, I thought the Hex-Logic were a clear cut winner from what I'd read on here and looking at the latest poll, but appears I may be wrong. I've only just ordered the pads which should arrive today. Are the LC pads really that much better? Is it worth returning the CG's and swapping them? One thing that concerns me is that LC pads don't appear to last that long and I don't want to be buying new pads every month ideally. Any indication of the life expectancy of each would be interesting.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> ....I've found S17+ (if worked properly)....


Slightly off topic. Not used any of the Scholl range (yet) but can you expand on this. Do you mean worktime or something like pressure/speed


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

If you are going to be working on a wide range of cars then I would say get them all (you can never have too may polishes)
Unfortunately there's not going to be a one size fits all approach when it comes to polishes, as some just won't work on the particular car your working on at the time.
As Sam (steampunk) has very well explained, everyones technique differs slightly and therefore need a different approach, what works for them may or may not work for you.
Just to add a little more confusion to your choice, don't rule out the Menz range. A very well established brand delivering quality poishes.

All 3 manufacures do smaller 250ml sizes so no need to go and buy a ltr of everything just yet. Also when you do take a liking to any particular polish you've then got a much easier to handle dispenser bottle to use rather than lugging around a huge litre size one which you would use to refill the smaller one.

Choice is yours mate but I would definitely think about getting the Megs duo, S17+ and S30 or S40 and the Menz 250ml sampler.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dan_s2k said:


> Thanks for the very informative response Steampunk, really appreciate it.
> 
> Sounds like getting samples of both may not be a bad idea. Although I'm leaning towards the Megs twins as the arguments for Megs appear more constructive than the Scholl. Please keep the opinions coming in.
> 
> Regarding the pads, I thought the Hex-Logic were a clear cut winner from what I'd read on here and looking at the latest poll, but appears I may be wrong. I've only just ordered the pads which should arrive today. Are the LC pads really that much better? Is it worth returning the CG's and swapping them? One thing that concerns me is that LC pads don't appear to last that long and I don't want to be buying new pads every month ideally. Any indication of the life expectancy of each would be interesting.


people only recommend what they've used.... Hex pads are like SRP, most people don't know any different. 

LC pads last forever! The only pads I had a problem with for life were the cyan hydrotechs, but they are the best pads ever for DA!!!

Like polish, it's good to have a variety of pads mate. Don't limit yourself.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

dan_s2k said:


> Why is that exactly? What don't you like about them?


I have never got on with any megs polishes, i find them splattery and harder to work with that scholl but thats perhaps down to them being different types of polishes i am not to sure.

One of the big ones for me is the splatter seems to be a nightmare to get off the car to the point im scrubbing to get them off - i realise saying something like that will get me flamed that its user error but i am pretty experienced in polishing.

I found them to be slow in correcting and working polishes longer on paint i feel is not good for the paint with the heat build up etc.

Scholl works fast and imo is easier to refine and safe to say when you wipe down afterwards there are no come backs. Scholl orange pads i find to be the best to work with most of there range, i dont use wool pads or the spider pads i find all wool to be to aggresive and this goes back to the days before detailing when they were brought out in the bodyshops at first.

I am in no way slagging 105 and 205 but i was majorly disapointed with all the hype created and when i used it i wasnt best impressed! Could just be a personal thing that i dont work great with them and prefer scholl S3 Gold A15 and S17+ with their orange or blue pad and refined with their black waffle pad or the farecla black finishing pad.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> Slightly off topic. Not used any of the Scholl range (yet) but can you expand on this. Do you mean worktime or something like pressure/speed


*I'VE* found that S17+ with it's very long work time seems to do most of it's work when it seems to have broken down and gone clear(ish) which is the point where some may stop polishing where as something like 3M FC does a lot of work straight out the box.

I stress that these are my findings and others will no doubt differ.


----------

